# Which hand is your controller in?



## dt5150 (Feb 3, 2011)

for those with a hand-held controller, which hand do you hold it in? the reason i ask is because i've got a new plow getting installed tomorrow and i'm undecided about which side of the seating area to mount/run the controller connection to. my old plow rig was a cj7 with a western plow, dash mounted controller, mounted just to the right of my right knee so i'm thinking i'll likely use my right hand this time around too. just curious how others have theirs set up.


----------



## Emans_scapes (Dec 25, 2013)

Right side for me. I never drop the controller. Shift with the controller in my hand.


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

Right hand. That way I can lean on the arm rest, like I'm pimpin'.


----------



## GM Landscape (Sep 3, 2012)

Left hand runs my fish stix.


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

Left hand, I can move the plow while shifting, and don't have to put the controller down.


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

Should start another thread on this but make it a poll. 

Left Hand

Right Hand

Mounted in a cupholder or something

Any other choices?


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

jb1390;1730891 said:


> Should start another thread on this but make it a poll.
> 
> Left Hand
> 
> ...


I hate mounted controllers. Right hand for me I never put it down


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

jb1390;1730889 said:


> Left hand, I can move the plow while shifting, and don't hate to put the controller down.


How do you turn the wheel shift and move the plow at the same time


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Lol things are getting slow around here I guess I go right handed as well for the same reason as Coldcoffee


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

Whiffyspark;1730895 said:


> How do you turn the wheel shift and move the plow at the same time


Where did I say I also turn the wheel while shifting and moving the plow? I use my right hand for steering and shifting, and my left hand for the controller.


----------



## cpmi (Dec 18, 2010)

Fish stick in the right hand-shift with the right. Wheel with the left.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

jb1390;1730907 said:


> Where did I say I also turn the wheel while shifting and moving the plow? I use my right hand for steering and shifting, and my left hand for the controller.


Thats what I'm saying you can't lol


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

Controller in the right hand, shift with my left hand sometimes or hold the controller while shifting but it sometimes is hard to get a good grip with the controller, would be different if I had an automatic.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I prefer right, she prefers left.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

1olddogtwo;1731006 said:


> I prefer right, she prefers left.


Things must be slow today...

My joystick is mounted. I run it with my right hand. Steer with my left, shift with either left or right hand.


----------



## 98K3500 (Oct 28, 2013)

Sno-Way wireless.

Right hand for holding remote and shifting auto.

But Im right-handed, so...


----------



## fozzy (Nov 25, 2005)

The hand without the smoke in it. Or coffee.


----------



## ColliCut (Dec 22, 2013)

Steer with left hand, and I shift (auto) and hold the controller with my right. I don't put it down unless I'm transporting.


----------



## 1997chevy (Jan 7, 2014)

Controller in my left, steer and shift with my right


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Here's how I do it.


----------



## sargex595 (Oct 11, 2005)

Controller in my left hand and most of the time resting on my left leg. Shift and steer with right hand. I also mounted the small bracket for the controller to hang on between the drivers door and the steering wheel.

Curt.


----------



## Boomer123 (Dec 18, 2011)

Like others have mentioned joystick in right hand and hardly ever set it down.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Mine sits on the dash all the time above my 1st gear of the stick in the spot where the auto 4x4 switch would be if I had one in my F350s I drive with left hand and control and shaft with right.
My Vbox controller sits in the seat on right side of my leg or butt


----------



## hyfire39 (Oct 16, 2013)

we use all handheld controllers with a dash mount, never hold onto the controllers. To much risk holding it to hit a button against something. they are all mounted on the right side


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Don't have handhelds, but my joysticks are all mounted to the left of the column.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

hyfire39;1749794 said:


> we use all handheld controllers with a dash mount, never hold onto the controllers. To much risk holding it to hit a button against something. they are all mounted on the right side


Too much risk? That's a first. I keep my controller on my hand or lap at all times.


----------



## hyfire39 (Oct 16, 2013)

Whiffyspark;1749821 said:


> Too much risk? That's a first. I keep my controller on my hand or lap at all times.


Shifting with the controller in your hand alot of people around here at least have hit a button and hit the blade into something.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Whiffyspark;1749821 said:


> Too much risk? That's a first. I keep my controller on my hand or lap at all times.


Yep , always on my hand or turned off laying in console


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I dont "Hold" my controller, its mounted to the shift lever I can shift and work the plow at the same time. and it NEVER gets lost.


----------



## MR. Elite (Nov 24, 2012)

Right hand….. Unless the wife is in truck wit me, the wire tends 2 get in her the way then….


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Whiffyspark;1749821 said:


> Too much risk? That's a first. I keep my controller on my hand or lap at all times.


I think one risk is falling off into the floor board and getting wet and shorting out Since most aren't water proof
Or pop the top on the soda and you drip something on it


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

I have an older dodge ram with a western it's the square box joystick I bolted a starter shim to it I open the center console slide the shim in close the lid and its locked in place never fall's out works great


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Antlerart06;1751042 said:


> I think one risk is falling off into the floor board and getting wet and shorting out Since most aren't water proof
> Or pop the top on the soda and you drip something on it


Well roll the windows up and you won't have an inch of water on your floorboards. Lol


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Whiffyspark;1751122 said:


> Well roll the windows up and you won't have an inch of water on your floorboards. Lol


I talking about snow melting off the boots

What do you do take your boots off everytime you get in


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

When I first started plowing I had a Fisher Speed Cast with under the hood hydraulics. The joy stick for those plows were traditionally mounted on the left side of the steering column, usually at a level that you could rest your hand on your knee and use it. So, not that I have a Fish Stick I always use it in my left hand out of habit. I find it works really well for me. It's all on how a person feels comfortable.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

On the right hand side.
Mounted so my arm can rest on the arm rest.
Every piece of equipment I have ever operated that had a blade, had the control for it on the right hand side.


----------



## crazyboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Right hand, shift with it in hand, left hand is always turning the whell. Controller geta turned off when put down, usually only between sites or drinking coffee.


----------



## Diesel Dan (Sep 8, 2012)

smarttouch controller handle jammed in between driver seat on center seat of my chevy. Shift with either hand, depends. I switch my shifting hand around alot, I'm _almost_ ambidextrous.


----------



## MR. Elite (Nov 24, 2012)

I dont understand why, if some1 has a handheld control, cannot shift D-R-D without holding control in hand at same time….??? 
Speaking on Auto transmissions of course...


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Diesel Dan;1752322 said:


> smarttouch controller handle jammed in between driver seat on center seat of my chevy. Shift with either hand, depends. I switch my shifting hand around alot, I'm _almost_ ambidextrous.


Same here. Controls on left side, sometimes I'll steer with my right hand and reach over and shift with my left and raise the blade with my knee.


----------

